# Just in case



## cda (May 30, 2016)

Just in case you just graduated high school, college, Hard Knock U, or got a job or promoted::::



Rule 1:Life is not fair, get used to it.

Rule 2:The world won't care about your self-esteem. The world will expect you to accomplish something before you feel good about yourself.

Rule 3:You will not make 40 thousand dollars a year right out of high school. You won't be a vice president with a car phone until you earn both.

Rule 4:If you think your teacher is tough, wait till you get a boss. He doesn't have tenure.

Rule 5:Flipping burgers is not beneath your dignity. Your grandparents had a different word for burger flipping; they called it opportunity.

Rule 6:If you screw up, it's not your parents' fault so don't whine about your mistakes. Learn from them.

Rule 7:Before you were born your parents weren't as boring as they are now. They got that way paying bills, cleaning your room, and listening to you tell them how idealistic you are.  So before you save the rain forest from the blood-sucking parasites of your parents' generation, try delousing the closet in your own room.

Rule 8:Your school may have done away with winners and losers but life has not. In some schools they have abolished failing grades, they'll give you as many times as you want to get the right answer.  This, of course, bears not the slightest resemblance to anything in real life.

Rule 9:Life is not divided into semesters.  You don't get summers off, and very few employers are interested in helping you find yourself.  Do that on your own time.

Rule 10:Television is not real life.  In real life people actually have to leave the coffee  shop and go to jobs.

Rule 11:Be nice to nerds.  Chances are you'll end up working for one...



Provided by Charles Sykes


----------

